# How High Elves can win games and lose friends without Teclis.



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I debated putting this in the tactics section, but since I cannot in good concience suggest anyone actually do this nasty thing, I don't consider this a tactica so much as a thought experiment.

It involves a High elf Mage Knight like this:

Prince w/ Shadow Armour, Radient Gem of Hoeth & Seerstaff of Saphery - 250 points

Shadow Armour allows her to deploy as a scout.

The Radient Gem of Hoeth makes the carrier a Level 1 Wizard (Actually, a Level 1 High Elf Mage which is slightly different, but need not concern us here)

The Seerstaff of Saphery allows her to choose her spell(s) rather than roll for it.

She takes the Lore of Death and chooses Purple Sun.

One of the Unit Champions in the Army also carries the Skeinsilver, which grants +1 on the roll for first turn. Like any High Elf army, one of the units will carry the Banner of Scorcery for +d3 Power Dice/turn.


From there, the tactics write themselves. She Scouts and deploys 12" from the enemy at one end of their battle line, out of LoS of their shooty units if possible.

First turn, she marches 10" forward, chucks six dice at Maximised Purple Sun praying for a misscast/IF and, Artillary die willing, the damn thing sails through half their army, killing everything that fails its test.

Note the Mage Knight only costs 250 points - in a 1k game the Purple Sun could very easily hit every unit in the enemy army.

Then your opponant beats you to death with the pointiest model he owns and the courts rule it Justifiable Homicide.


The obvious weaknesses are the possibility that one may not misscast/IF and the possibility of rolling a missfire on the Artillery Die - though within two inches of the enemy, there's still a good chance of taking a few down, and the Mage Knight will likely survive the Purple Sun.

Would this tactic fly in a tournament environment or would it be considered unsporting even there?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Dont see how it could not "fly" since its legal, though it is a douchey thing to do. Very much like the vampire lord purple sun bomb. Though a tonne cheaper.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Comments on the Mage?

Legal. :victory:

Deadly. :hang1:

Seriously f*ckin unsporting! :blackeye:

Damn fine "thought experiment" though.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

It depends entirely on who you are playing... play against an elven race and they'll be laughing at you and your wasted lord choice. On the other hand ogres, lizards and the undead will be dead and buried.
I think either way it'll lead to boring games; you'll either smash your opponent or get smashed in return, especially at 1k points (where losing 1/4 of your army to an ineffective tactic puts you at a huge disadvantage.


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

As long as they don't act like an ass when pummeling you or whomever they are playing than its okay. :rtfm:


----------

